# New pics



## Finger_Mullet

Got to figure out how to post pictures from my phone.

IMG_2694.JPG

Darin


----------



## Finger_Mullet




----------



## Finger_Mullet

Well there they are but no clue how to rotate them.

Darin


----------



## dialout

Wow...haven't seen anything like that in ages around here ....you gotta be itching


----------



## Finger_Mullet

dialout said:


> Wow...haven't seen anything like that in ages around here ....you gotta be itching


Those are (2) of the 6 shooters I spoke about in another post. I have a ton more pictures. I have all 6 of them on camera and there are a bunch of daylight pictures. The antlers in the daylight pictures are harder to see so I just showed the night pictures. In the 4 days the camera was up I have pictures of all 6 of them along with the scrubs that are running with them. They visited morning and evening each day and various times after dark. I worry that they will switch to a different area before bow season starts.

Darin


----------



## 10NKO

Upside down doesn't matter- we can still tell how good they are. Good luck with those boys


----------



## andypat

We have loads of deer around Federalsburg MD. I had some join me while I was fishing last week.


----------



## DaBig2na

Dang Dude!!! 
She has three fawns with her.. That is highly unusual that she dropped 3.. The most I've ever seen with one doe is 2..

F-mullet - them deer loo like some of those Big Chatham and Moore County deer.. Not those lil deer you see running around Uwharrie


----------



## Finger_Mullet

DaBig2na said:


> Dang Dude!!!
> She has three fawns with her.. That is highly unusual that she dropped 3.. The most I've ever seen with one doe is 2..
> 
> F-mullet - them deer loo like some of those Big Chatham and Moore County deer.. Not those lil deer you see running around Uwharrie


Randolph County 

Darin


----------



## DaBig2na

I can remember 30 years ago when there weren't hardly any deer in that area folks from where you are came east to deer hunt. 
Now that whole strip through there Moore, Chatham,guilford, person, Rockingham, and caswell are producing higher and plentiful bucks. The pluses are no more dog hunting and quality deer management.

I've quit shooting bucks altogether. It's been a very long time since I've killed one... He has to be bigger than whet I've already taken for me to shoot.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

DaBig2na said:


> I can remember 30 years ago when there weren't hardly any deer in that area folks from where you are came east to deer hunt.
> Now that whole strip through there Moore, Chatham,guilford, person, Rockingham, and caswell are producing higher and plentiful bucks. The pluses are no more dog hunting and quality deer management.
> 
> I've quit shooting bucks altogether. It's been a very long time since I've killed one... He has to be bigger than whet I've already taken for me to shoot.


For the past 6-7 years we have taken out as many broke up bucks as we could. Really large bodied deer with little to no racks. Looks like it is starting to pay off.

Darin


----------



## andypat

14 points, last year. Almost time. Nice looking deer in them pictures on your post. PS My Daughter's boy friend.


----------



## Tater639

Nice!


----------

